# p238 trigger job?



## wishIhada5.0 (Jul 17, 2008)

anyone know of a good gunsmith to lighten up the trigger pull a little? thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Check out this guy, he as services listed for the Colt .380s which has a lot of the same firing components as the Sig P238:

Crews Custom


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've used Robert Burke to do 4 different trigger jobs on my Sig's.

He does great work IMHO

The Sig Armorer | Robert C. Burke, Sig Certified Armorer, Dealer, and Pistolsmith

(972) 342-2717 or

[email protected]

How do you like your P238?

:smt1099


----------



## wishIhada5.0 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have shot alot of handguns and long arms before but it is hands down the nicest shooting gun I have ever owned or shot...barred none! It carries like you have a heavy-ish wallet...I forget its there sometimes lol what do you guys think would be a good trigger weight to aim for? 5-6 pounds?


dondavis3 said:


> I've used Robert Burke to do 4 different trigger jobs on my Sig's.
> 
> He does great work IMHO
> 
> ...


----------

